# Americana Refrigerator



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a customer who wants to trade his trailer in about 2 months and his refrigerator's cooling unit just went out.  He does not want to buy a new cooling unit or refer. and then trade the trailer off.  

Does anyone know where a used Dometic Americana RM2652 would be?  The cutout size is 53 3/4" x 23 11/16" x 24" deep.  He could use any 6 cu. ft. Dometic that size, or a Norcold N641.  

I have checked with the local salvage yard that buys campers and they don't have one right now.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## team3360 (Mar 2, 2006)

Americana Refrigerator

Kenneth ,  Try  www.rvsurplussalvage.com.  They have new ones listed for $695.00 . there in Elkhart, IN.  They some times get damaged ones in and repair them and then sell. not to bad of prices from what I've seen. They have anything you would find at a RV manufacturing plant. its the surplus. You can also try this place   ETTERS RV,   Greenwood IN.  there east side of Indianapolis ,IN   317-881-3273  they advertise in a weekly magazine called AUTO & RV  Hope this helps ken  LEE


----------



## Browzin (Mar 2, 2006)

Americana Refrigerator

Hope no one minds, here is a LONG list of RV salvage places that you can check with.
RV Salvage yards Across the country in Alphabetical order.

Agency RV Sales & Service. 674 E. Highway 30, Mechanicsville, IA 52306; (800) 938-4936.  rebuild all parts for Vixen motorhomes. E-mail: sales@agencyrv.com

All Auto Truck Recycle, Rancho Cordova, CA 
(800) 477-3086 â€œMH & vehicle partsâ€

All Rite Exteriors - 1500 Shelton, Hollister, CA 95023 
(800) 262-6541. Collision-repair parts for all types RV exteriors.

ALL Seasons RV. 10191 Government Way, Hayden, ID 83835; (208) 772-6581.   new and obsolete Onan generator and engine parts, as well as manuals. 
E-mail: seasons@dmi.net. 

Alretta Truck Parts Inc. 207 A Street, Boston, MA 02210; (617) 268-8116; FAX: (617) 268-5200.  Dodge motorhome Class A and Class C chassis brake-system parts, E-mail: qpower1@mediaone.net. 

American Vintage Trailer & Scooter Co. Los Angeles, CA (323) 932-1406. Specialize in restoring and renting pre-1950 trailers. Extra used vintage trailer parts, especially 1950's Airstreams and pre-1950 Spartans. E-mail: trailergod@earthlink.net

Arizona RV Salvage, Phoenix, Az. http://www.azrvinc.com 
(602) 272-0301 appliances, plumbing, A/C lites, windows, doors, holding tanks, 
hubs, rotors, axles, running gears, rear ends, will ship nationwide 

Bill's RV - Elkhart, IN (219) 522-1569 - Salvage yard.

Bob Cox Camper Country Inc. 6014 Clinton Highway, Knoxville, TN 37912; (800) 688-0825, (423) 688-0823; fax: (423) 688-0881. The Parts Dept. is known for its 
ability to find even the most obscure part. E-mail: stacie@bobcoxcampercountry.com Internet site: www.bobcoxcampercountry.com

Boeing Surplus
20651 84th Ave. S.  Kent, WA 98032  (206) 393-4065
Surplus aluminum sheeting, honeycomb insulation and mylar. 

Bontragerâ€™s RV Surplus Parts - e-mail: surplus@inetplus.net 
18719 E. US 12, White Pigeon, MI 49099 (269) 483-7017, FAX, (269) 483-7786. 
(This is a SURPLUS outlet and not RV Salvage) Refrig., ranges, HW heaters, furnaces, awnings, rubber roof materials, generators, RV furniture (sofas, seats, upholstery fabric).

Brandon Auto Salvage, 
Balrico FL (800) 282-7462  RV parts for all types of RVâ€™s

C & G Trailer Service. 9241 Sonrisa Street, Bellflower, CA 90706; (800) 662-3790. Authorized Airstream service center. E-mail: cgtrailer@aol.com 

Camp Trailer Parts. 2287 Millville Road, Lapeer, MI 48446; (810) 664-3080. Specializing in parts for Apache pop-ups.

Camper & Recreation Inc.
Rt. 1 Box 238 Loyal, WI 54446  (715) 255-8142
Replacement canvas tops. Will manufacture canvas for any folding trailer even
without pattern if old canvas is available.

Canvas Replacements
S.H. 2419 Hwy 98 Loyal, WI 54446
(715) 255-9332  Canvas replacements for any type of RV.

Cherokee RV Salvage
5050 Humboldt Denver, CO 80216
(303) 295-3433 or 1-877-470-3433  http://www.cherokeervparts.com 
"We are the largest RV Parts and Salvage company in North Americaâ€

Cinnabar Engineering Inc. 116 Orval Street, Sandusky, MI 48471; 
(800) 720-2227. All original GMC motorhome parts and publications; Chevrolet and Workhorse P, W and R Chassis Parts... E-mail: gmcmh@aol.com

Colaw RV Parts & Salvage http://www.colawrvsalvage.com
10389 Cimarron Rd.  Carthage, MO 64836  (417) 548-2125, (417) 358-4640
Actively dismantling hundreds of damaged RVs, used RV parts.

Cooper RV Salvage, Elkhart, 
(219) 293-3027 all types of parts for all types of RV

Conibear RV Center. 11636 N. US 98, Lakeland, FL 33809; (800) 981-2787. Available inventory of some original Avco motorcoach parts. Also, good supply of other hard-to-find parts. E-mail: conibear@atlantic.net 

Creative Coach. 8250 State Road 33N, Lakeland FL 33809; (888) 234-3439, (863) 984-3439; FAX: (863) 984-1876. complete custom painting, graphics, special effects. Specializing in Prevost, Bluebird, Newell, Country Coach, Monaco, Holiday Rambler, Beaver, Safari and Fleetwood products. New and used parts. Email: ccfl@gte.net 

Creative Colors International, 5550 W. 175th St., Tinley Park, IL 60477, (800) 933-2656; (708) 614-7786; FAX (708) 614-9685; leader in the repair, reconditioning and color restoration of leather, vinyl, fabric, plastics and carpeting Website: www.CreativeColorsInts.com E-mail: comments@creativecolorsintl.com

D & B WHEELS INC. 4409 Mission Boulevard, Montclair, CA 91763-6020; (909) 590-1702. Wheels, tires, accessories, new and used. 

DJ AUTO, 6300 Isleta SW, Albuquerque, NM  Used parts, refrigerators, stoves, tanks A/C, awnings and all other parts. Phone: 505-873-8128

D.T.I. Inc. Parts Unlimited
304 1/2 N. Main  Middlebury, IN 46540
(800) 289-0919, (219) 825-5858. Recond./Scratch/dented appliances. RV appliance parts.

Economy Used RV Parts
#8 1678 W. Superstition  Apache Jct., AZ 85220   (800) 224-2601, (520) 982-2678.
Salvage and surplus. Discount Prices/Obsolete Parts. Used-New-Reconditioned.

Electrex  â€“ 108 E.Sherman, Hutchinson, KS 67501 (316) 669-9966. 
Custom manufacturing of electrical wiring harnesses, electrical assemblies, switch panels, clock panels and misc. electrical devices for vans and RVs. 

Elkhart Surplus Salvage, 28301 US33
West Elkhart, In 46516 (219) 295-8903

Factory RV Surplus
1537 W. Bristol  Elkhart, IN
219-262-3327

Foreign Engine Service - 5811 S. E. JohnsonCreek Boulevard, Portland, OR 97206 
(503) 771-2526, (800) 349-3778. Toll-free parts and help line.  Parts and repairs for the LeSharo and Phasar motorhomes. Available stock for almost anything that is drivetrain related -- including transmissions, engines and most all-related components. 

Giant Recreation World. 13906 W. Colonial Drive, Winter Garden, FL 34787; (800) 654-8475, (407) 656-6444, Ext. 142; FAX (407) 573-6434. Hundreds of appliance manuals and service prints available. Email: parts@giantrecreationworld.com Internet site: http://www.giantrecreationworld.com 

Graber Industries Inc. - 19100 Fairchilds Road, Constantine, MI 49042 
(616) 279-5288. Obsolete/new RV parts/supplies, materials, carpeting and plumbing. 

Gundieâ€™s Inc.
1283 Mt. Baker Hwy.  Bellingham, WA 98226  (800) 444-4344, (360) 733-5036
Rebuildable RVs, auto recycle center, appliances, all types of parts for all types of RVs.

Harmony Enterprises - 704 Main Ave.N.,   Harmony, MN 55939   (507) 886-6666. Components available for any Harmony Ent. roof-lift system. Heco camper canvases are available for Palomino, Puma, Trade Winds, Winnebago and many more. 

Holiday RV Super Stores Inc. - Specializing in vintage Airstream and Holiday Rambler parts.  Orlando, FL (407) 351-3096; Tampa, FL (813) 622-8777; N. Ft. Myers, FL (941) 731-2266; Forest Park, GA (404) 362-9559; Greer, SC (864) 877-8218; Orlando, FL (407) 363-9211; Roseville, CA (916) 782-3178; Bakersfield, CA (805) 831-5451; Las Cruces, NM (505) 523-0715.

Howellâ€™s RV Appliance Repair - 1162 Greenfield Dr., El Cajon, Ca. 92021 
(619) 441-0066. New, used and reconditioned RV appliances.

Huckaby's Recreational Vehicle Salvage
1293 NW 50 Highway  Holden Mo., 64040
816-850-4155  email: carhuck@swbell.net

Icke's RV Surplus, Montpilier, IN, (317) 728-5668
Raymond Ickes Supplies, 701 W Huntington St
Montpelier, IN 47359  (765) 728-5668
New/Surplus RV parts, 29 years in business, 4 warehouses. UPS nationwide.

Inland RV Parts and Service - 391 Elizabeth Lane, Corona, CA 91720 
(800) 877-7311.  Parts for older Airstream trailers.

Junk Yard Dog RV Parts
http://www.junkyarddog.Com

LA Porteâ€™s Parts Dist. - 2444 N. Fifth St., Hartsville, SC 29550 (803) 332-0191. Unique inventory of new and obsolete heating, air conditioning and appliance parts; Duo therm, Coleman etc. Wholesale only - Please have your dealer contact them for you.

K and A Enterprizes  http://www.kandaenterprizes.com
RV & Camping Accessories, Parts, Equipment & Supplies for all types of Campers 
City, State: Livonia, Michigan 48152 Phone: 1-248-427-0383 
E-Mail kandaenterprizes@yahoo.com

Kloiber Auto Recycling  http://www.kloiberauto.com
City, State: Holland, New York 14080 Phone: 1-716-655-4012 1-800-821-1399 
Fax: 716-655-3414 E-Mail kloibersauto@aol.com trucks, 4x4`s, vans, campers/rv`s.

Marty Mooreâ€™s Inc. - 4019 Hicock Street, San Diego, CA 92110; (619) 299-3720; FAX: (619) 299-1850. Complete RV repair and parts supplier large supply of new and rebuilt parts for Revcons. Will ship nationwide. 

Master Tech. 27575 CR 24, Elkhart, IN 46517; (219) 522-6224; FAX: (219) 522-6302. OEM parts, distributor of RV components. E-mail:mastertechrv@qtm.net.

Mather Auto Wrecking/Mather's Auto Dismantlers
4095 Happy Ln  Sacramento, CA 95827  (800) 822-6110, (916) 366-8211
We buy Chrysler, Dodge, Plymouth, Mitsubishi wrecks. Specialize in Dodge
motor homes.

McBrides Service & Supply Co. 13788 Oaks Avenue, Chino, CA 91710; (800) 421-7788; FAX: (909) 590-0196. Rare motorhome wheels and chassis components. 
E-mail: charlie@workhorseparts.com

Midwest Salvage Inc.
We cater to the recreational vehicle business 
1700 N State Road 5  Shipshewana, IN 46565
(219) 768-4884  http://www.midwest-salvage.com/

National Recovery Service
(PO Box 310)  3241 Leonard Dr., Liberty, NC 27298
(800) 903-7285, (336) 622-7285
Rebuilds damaged RVs. Engines, nose/tail cones, differentials, transmissions
and other new and old hard-to-find parts.

Quality Coach (Div. Rec Ve Inc.) - Stump Road & Commerce Dr., Montgomeryville, PA 18936 (215) 643-2211. Appliances, interiors, brakes and hitches as well as other parts available for Cortez, Dodge RV chassis, FMC, Revcon and others. 

Rexhallâ€™s Overstock
windows, kwikee steps, cabinet doors, heavyduty tag axles for ford and chevy 
City/State: Lancaster, California 93534 Local Phone: 661-726-0565 
Toll Free: 877-566-8674 Fax: 661-726-5813 E-Mail: Billr@Rexhall.com

Ron the Bus Nut
http://www.ronthebusnut.com/

RV Accessories/RV issues
http://www.rvaccessories.com

RVs Corp. - Recreational Vehicle Services, 
RR #2M140, Morgan Hill, CA 95037; (800) 821-2266, (408) 779-3173. Parts available for 1973-76 FMC 2900R all molds, tooling, dies, fixtures, large parts inventory. Original parts and services and owners manuals. 

RV Doctor George
1142 Dixieanne Avenue  Sacramento CA 95815
Office (916) 927-7837 Fax (916) 927-3866  Email: doc@rvdoctorgeorge.com

RV Recyclers
3391 Fitzgerald, Ste B  Rancho Cordova, CA 95742
(916) 635-9303, FAX (916) 635-3776, 1-888-635-9303
All used parts from 1990 and newer stock; refrigerators, generators,
furnaces, waste tanks, windows and more. Reconditioned and new available
also. 90-Day exchange available. Open 7 days/week. Ship nationwide.

RV Renovators, Pinellas Park, FL â€“ Dean and Pam -- Repairs on older RVâ€™s as well as newer ones. very knowledgeable about all aspects of vintage Airstreams. Have in stock several 60 era skin panel sections. Phone: 727-521-1161. 

RV Specialist Inc. 
11865 SW Hwy 54 Augusta, KS. 67010
316-775-3098  RV Skin material & installation ser.

 RV Surplus Salvage
1400 W. Bristol Street  Elkhart, IN 46514  574-264-5575
http://www.rvsurplussalvage.com

Salvage Direct RVâ€™s
http://www.salvagedirect.com

Shaw & Co.
6374 State Rd. 303  Albuquerque, NM 87105
(505) 877-8949
Mainly trailers and large appliances.

Singleton RV Salvage and Sales
383 Nelson Rd.  Rochester, WA (360) 273-9566
Sinks, fridges, stoves, lights, awnings, roof air, propane tanks, axles, body parts, doors, windows, jacks, and much more. Open four days a week: Thur., Fri., Sat. and Sun.

Southweat Wheel - Trailer parts
Lubbock and Dallas, TX  http://www.southwestwheel.com

State Line Salvage
51027-2 St. Rd. 13  Middlebury, IN 46540  (219) 825-7540
Van seats, tires, VCRs, TVs, drink trays, consoles and misc. van/RV
accessories.

Used RV Parts
http://www.usedrvparts.com good source for new RV parts as well

Vanderhaag's, Inc.
3809 4th Ave. W.  Spencer, IA 51301
(800) 831-5164, (712) 262-7000
Oshkosh and Winnebago surplus parts, plus new and rebuilt engines,
transmissions, rearends, wheels, manifolds and rotors. Installation available
on all parts. Free mailer available.

Walt's RV Surplus
16616 Valley Blvd.  Fontana, CA 92335  (909) 823-0563, FAX (909) 823-8515
New/Surplus RV parts. Specializing in Fleetwood, National and Cobra RVs.

Weller Auto
2525 Chicago Dr. Grand Rapids, MI 49509 (616) 538-5000, FAX (616) 538-4159
Wrecked RVs - gas/diesel. Specializing in driveline components, new / rebuilt motorhome driveshafts, used engines, used/rebuilt transmissions, brakes, rotors, drums, Chrysler exhaust manifolds, gear ratio changes and axles. Also, generators, appliances, roof airs, glass.

WINNEBAGO Surplus & General Store â€“ 
P.O. Box 152, Forest City, IA 50436-0152; (515) 582-6935, FAX (515) 582-6958. 
Store Hours: Mon.-Fri. 9-5 & Sat. 8-12. Local time.

Window Components Mfg. Inc. - (800) 382-9541, (305) 688-2521


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 2, 2006)

Americana Refrigerator

Wow, I am going to copy that list and hang on to it, thanks.  Lee, I have actually been in the place in Elkhart, I will call them tomorrow.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 3, 2006)

Americana Refrigerator

Thanks again for the help.  Customer had me order a cooling unit for his refer. today.


----------



## s.harrington (Mar 12, 2006)

Americana Refrigerator

RV Mobile does nothing but refers. www.rvmobile.com   TJ will ship anywhere in the US but you must realize that he is in Washinton state.


----------

